
Help until 10 April to influence how 750Ms will be spent - kirschner
https://k7r.eu/urgent-help-until-10-april-to-influence-how-750-millions-will-be-spent/
======
vog
This is the linked survey:

[https://ec.europa.eu/eusurvey/runner/nextgen-
internet](https://ec.europa.eu/eusurvey/runner/nextgen-internet)

It would be really great if they receive messages from as many people as
possible.

750M can do much good, but as always there is a risk that this money is
"invested" into very harmful projects.

